# Lake Somerville report



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

White bass and catfish are the main targets for most of the fishermen now, although plenty of crappie are on the brushpiles, with about one out of every seven being a keeper.......The white bass are schooling all over the lake, with limits being the norm when the wind is down.....Catfish are moving shallow, preparing for the spawn, near rocks and other structure, and in flooded grass.......At the recent kidfish at Lake Somerville Marina, a lot of large bream were taken around the marina....This will get better each day, peaking out late this month and all of next month when they are on spawning beds near the marina......The flathead catfish are also moving shallow, preparing for the spawn.....I took two Saturday morning on live perch weighing 21 and 35 pounds...........Capt. Wayne


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*He's not fibbin fellas*

May 6th


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sommerville 5/16*

Thanks for your reply. We did good on Sat.

Rick


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

*white bass*

a lil over the limit huh


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

onemorecast19 said:


> a lil over the limit huh



I'm pretty sure someone had to take the two young one to the honey hole. Then again, they might have paddled their little blow-up boat out to it.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice haul!!



onemorecast19 said:


> a lil over the limit huh


save itsad_smiles

I didnt count them but it looks no where near 75 fish


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Over the limit*

No, it was the 2 boys, my wife and myself. We were 20 under the limit. Would have had a 4 man limit but, the front blew in and we decided to call it a day. Left the bitting though.



onemorecast19 said:


> a lil over the limit huh


----------

